# my new hoggie :)



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

So 9 on Sunday I got my new little hoggie, I adopted her from a lovely girl who could no longer look after her due to her being a student and that her house wasn't suitable, she was really nice and just wanted the best for Nero  Nero came up on the train with my big brother haha he loved the fact the girl had given him a pink carrier haha and he loved peopled faced when they heard the answer to "what's in the carrier?"  she has a big personality but a bigger appetite lol she is a bit of a huff at the moment but when's she not she's a right little star hopefully she will get a bit more comfortable over the next few weeks  anyway here are some pictures...





































Also a video of her being a little huff ball...


----------

